# Beginner Roadie



## dmarlew (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello All,

I recently purchased a Cannondale Synapse Claris along with a set of Conti Grand Prix 4000s tires. I ordered a set of Shimano clipless from my local bike along with a set of bike tools, pump, tubes, and lights. Fitness has played a big part of my life but due to my recent injuries while I was in the military and from weight lifting, I decided to take up cycling to maintain my health. I come from a football background so I know that being 6ft 218lbs will challenge me during hill climbs. My plan is to cycle at least 4-6 days a week and complete some calisthenics(push-up,pull-ups,etc) 2 days a week. Thanks in advance for any tips or recommendations.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

Seems like you've got a solid setup, man! I think that bike will fit your needs very well. I've also had some injuries that prevent me from doing many other fitness activities, and biking is one of the few things I can do a lot of and still be able to function enough to participate in the rest of my life. My one piece of advice- keep it fun! You really need to enjoy riding if you plan on doing it long term.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Tires are mounted backwards...not that it matters at all. Have fun.


----------



## mburke (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice Ride !! If you ride that much you wont be at 218 long. 
I ride a Synapse also....I have lost 35 lbs in the first yr of riding.
Have Fun
Its a great sport !!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah hey I think your weightlifting/football/military background is a huge asset going forward. Your two days/week calisthenics will be important to not injure yourself while you overdo the bike riding. Seriously. Include core and back. Leg presses along with a few other leg specific spots will serve you well going forward ime as well. Some decent climber twigs I know spend time in the gym all year so take that for what it's worth.

Only other tip is while you overdo it early on and get obsessed with weight...eat enough on the bike so you don't binge when you get back. Cals in cals out. Keep it simple but, fueling on the bike seems to be hugely overlooked by beginners.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Enjoy the new challenge. Also, plenty of mil and veteran cycling groups out there, I've made a lot of new friends


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

May or may not apply but new cyclists, especially weight lifter types, tend do 'grind' and their instinct is shift to a big gear and pedal harder.
Try focusing on pedaling faster if you find yourself grinding along. 

Depending on your schedule and how winters are where you live, a trainer might be a good investment.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> Tires are mounted backwards...not that it matters at all. Have fun.


The labels are on the right side. Tires are mounted correctly. The rear tire shown has a non-directional tread. So you're right. It doesn't matter.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Fredrico said:


> The labels are on the right side. Tires are mounted correctly. The rear tire shown has a non-directional tread. So you're right. It doesn't matter.


Wrong on everything- except the probably not mattering. 

The tread is not symmetrical, there are labels on both sides, Gp4000 ii tires do have a direction arrow on the sidewall, and op's are backwards.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Fredrico said:


> The labels are on the right side. Tires are mounted correctly. The rear tire shown has a non-directional tread. So you're right. It doesn't matter.


The labels are on both sides.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

This certainly is a lot of discussion and debate over an issue that "doesn't matter".


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Lombard said:


> This certainly is a lot of discussion and debate over an issue that "doesn't matter".


Isn't that what the internet was invented for? ;-)


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> Isn't that what the internet was invented for? ;-)



Good point.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Fredrico said:


> The labels are on the right side. Tires are mounted correctly.


Conti labels are on both sides. So of course the label will be on the right side. 












> The rear tire shown has a non-directional tread. So you're right. It doesn't matter.


Except for the arrow that shows the direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

tlg said:


> Except for the arrow that shows the direction.


And the reason that arrow is on there is so that retail outlets and the company itself don't get inundated with calls asking which way to mount the tires. Otherwise rotation direction is 100.000% meaningless.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

tlg said:


> Conti labels are on both sides. So of course the label will be on the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning! Yes, the tread has little shark fins slanted in one direction, away from the direction of rotation as marked! Presumably the tire squishes more decisively along the tarmac, less likely to slip when leaning into corners. 

So bike shop mechanics have to be vigilant for such markings and do it the prescribed way! Label always on the right is the first step. If its on both sides, you have to look for an arrow. 

In any case, OP, if you want perfection, you'll have to turn that rear tire around.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Fredrico said:


> Stunning! Yes, the tread has little shark fins slanted in one direction, away from the direction of rotation as marked! Presumably the tire squishes more decisively along the tarmac, less likely to slip when leaning into corners.


No, I think the shark fin is supposed to slice through the water to make you faster and help you steer.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome, enjoy it man. It's a great way to get/stay fit and can be a ton of fun. You have a good setup already, so just get out and ride. I also recommend keeping in mind that the whole sport isn't climbing and that bigger guys have their place too. Sprinting, crits, and time trials on the flat lands can be a place where they thrive. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome to cycling...just go out, ride and have fun. Keep up with your upper body strength. It will help you pull off those tires not using tire irons when you have flats.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

tlg said:


> No, I think the shark fin is supposed to slice through the water to make you faster and help you steer.


Hey, that too! :thumbsup:


----------



## dmarlew (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you all for the help. I have been riding 5 days a week (Mon-Thurs, and Sat). I've lost 2 lbs so far. I've invested in a bike computer for tracking my rides. My Conti tires do not have a directional arrow.


----------



## dmarlew (Sep 3, 2017)

This was my Sunday morning ride around Okinawa.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

cxwrench said:


> Tires are mounted backwards...not that it matters at all. Have fun.


FWIW, unless you yourself made that mistake, I'd be worried about the bike shop that assembled this bike. If they can't even mount a directional tire correctly, what else did they futz up?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

dmarlew said:


> Thank you all for the help. I have been riding 5 days a week (Mon-Thurs, and Sat). I've lost 2 lbs so far. I've invested in a bike computer for tracking my rides. My Conti tires do not have a directional arrow.


Awesome! Keep riding and have fun!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

No Time Toulouse said:


> FWIW, unless you yourself made that mistake, I'd be worried about the bike shop that assembled this bike. If they can't even mount a directional tire correctly, what else did they futz up?


Most likely, nothing, IME. . 

But when rider sees the arrow pointed the wrong way, the mech gets into trouble. So ya gotta do it right. Used to be a simple matter. When labels were printed on one side of the tire only, it was always the right side. The marketers screw it up, sooner or later.


----------



## Maelochs (Aug 22, 2016)

TDFbound said:


> My one piece of advice- keep it fun! You really need to enjoy riding if you plan on doing it long term.


 With the OP's background he probably has the discipline to keep doing it even if it weren't fun ... but what a waste!

I agree wholeheartedly .... ride primarily for pleasure. The physical gains will come, and with them will come a whole host of other benefits.


----------



## HenryCBike (Aug 16, 2017)

dmarlew said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I recently purchased a Cannondale Synapse Claris along with a set of Conti Grand Prix 4000s tires. I ordered a set of Shimano clipless from my local bike along with a set of bike tools, pump, tubes, and lights. Fitness has played a big part of my life but due to my recent injuries while I was in the military and from weight lifting, I decided to take up cycling to maintain my health. I come from a football background so I know that being 6ft 218lbs will challenge me during hill climbs. My plan is to cycle at least 4-6 days a week and complete some calisthenics(push-up,pull-ups,etc) 2 days a week. Thanks in advance for any tips or recommendations.
> View attachment 320397
> ...


Welcome to road biking! It's a great sport and certainly an addictive one. I have a sports and firefighter background. Now with back and knee injuries I rely on road biking for fitness. It also fuels me to eat better and stay healthy so I can ride the 33/50/100 events. Congrats again. My only advice is as you start out give your body recovery time just as any other sport.

Funny how 90% of the replies here have nothing to do with the OP's post


----------

